# A New Vizsla Mini-Movie



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/new-vizsla-movie.html

Enjoy this 7 minute video. I did. What great dogs we own.

RBD


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*redbirddog*, this is a great video! It truly shows how versatile, loving, and fun Vizslas are. Love the song, too! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Matt (Sep 4, 2011)

Cool Video and OMG! It's a Vizsla song! love it ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

It is a very good introduction video to our breed and all the things the dogs can do. A great video to share with friends that ask about your dog. 

I linked *Vizsla Rescue Haven* to the video so we as a group can support a great cause. Voting costs nothing.

We are lucky to have such people that can help rehome those Vizslas that end up on the short end of the deal, when their owners must part ways with their dogs. Many times for no reason than they didn't really know what they were getting into when they got one of these dynamic dogs.

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------

